# "OUTTA TIME"



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

well here it is... my bike... molded extended tank molded fender with a bat face molded out the back chopped and rewelded bottom bar under the tank chopped off seat post molded wings and right behind the crank is molded and right behind the seat is molded... 3 stage house of kolor kandy tangerine... silver base,ghost murals on both fenders of jackolantors in a graveyard scene, with tombstones and bats flyin around the whole bike lightning bolts all around the frame then on the tank it says OUTTA TIME and tombstones in the background with more lightning... custom handle bar,custom fork,custom sissy bar,custom pedals,twisted crank,twisted seat,144's spoke rims etc... ima get better pics soon... this is all i got by now... reppin that SUDDEN IMPACT B.C. AND C.C. South Florida u noe how we do it...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

well here are more pics... in the muraling process.... i sprayed the silver my self... then mah boi MEER did the murals and i sprayed the kandy tangerine and clear coat....


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

love seeing the in progress artwork :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

oh well seems to me like no one likes my bike... we still rocked the biggest crowd at lrm miami... lol... and we got featured too... so w.e... 2 of my clubs bikes got featured so its all good mah boi on his bike riding them spinners CUSTOM MADE fully opperable spinning bike rims u noe how we do it...

and to mad...lol yea i love them pics... i got more of my sisters mural in progress...lol ima post em up now


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 12 2004, 07:38 PM
> *and to mad...lol yea i love them pics... i got more of my sisters mural in progress...lol ima post em up now*


 cool man, i think i remember you sayin something about that awhile back.

post em' :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool Bike bro, I like it when we get to see how it was done. What else are you doing to the bike? How many bikes did your club take?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

ohh hey, try and get some pics of your bike outside in the sun when you get a chance..... the Kandy's lookin awefully dark inside. the sunlight will bring out the full effect for sure


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ima upload em right quick n post em in minutes... but to the guy who asked about wut else ima do... i dunno... i just built the bike so i wont be bored at the show...lol... i got a radical show car to build the bike is just a side thing when i do something to the car i guess ill just do shit to the bike too i dunno... ima do all the parts new in the future and chrome em... i mean i can have evrything done by tampa... but i'd radther finish my car instead u noe wut i mean?... plus i got another bike that i did along time ago that im gettin back from the shop soon... and i dont got a cam so ima see when mah boi can come take flicks in the sun


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: i likes it


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 12 2004, 08:03 PM
> *ima see when mah boi can come take flicks in the sun*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EnchantedDrmZGrl (Feb 12, 2003)

hey i stopped by and u weren't there.. nice bike though, love the paint. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ok here's the pics of my sisters mural... this was on the 7th of january.. the mural was done like 2 years ago but he was just redoing parts of it.... (added fairy wings bleded the mural into the fenders added more details and erased where it said "unladylike princess)


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice bike man i like. :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

DAMN


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

love the nice bright colors :thumbsup: 

i like the "flowers" next to the toolbox too uffin: lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 12 2004, 11:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
They are very ummm.....pretty...


----------



## funkrebels (Jul 21, 2003)

hey trik or treat how mch would a quik 4 day bike like that cost?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it didnt cost me anything i built it from things i had layin around...i used the paint that i ahd bought for my firewall... and the parts were layin around from bikes we've built... cause i didnt have any time to get new parts plated...


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

DAMN NICE BIKE HOMIE! But as Mad said - take pics outside - plus some detail shots. I really like to see that!

*BigUp*

asco1 °LowStylez B.C.°


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

damm homie thas phuckin awsome ,,, what kind of air brush you usin ,, thas nice ,, good job homie ,


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

can I see a pic of the sissy bar I wanna see whats on the top. Man that bike is tight. Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

REAL NICE BIKE. I KNOW IT WAS FUN DOING IT RUNNING OUT OF TIME, THAT IS NORMALLY WHEN THE BEST COMES OUT.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Nice Murals!!! Well hopefully see you in Tampa! Hey BIGTEX you going out to Tampa??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 13 2004, 08:10 AM
> *REAL NICE BIKE. I KNOW IT WAS FUN DOING IT RUNNING OUT OF TIME, THAT IS NORMALLY WHEN THE BEST COMES OUT.*


 yea thats why i named it outta time...lol and mah boi did the murals (i work for him) and i did the kandy and the base i'll see when i could get pics of it in the sun and close ups of both murals and mods etc.... and he uses a pasche airbrush... im sure the reason i didnt take 1st at the show was cause i built the bike in a rush and the sissy bar wasnt alligned right...(they two seperate parts but now ima start doing little shit and then i'll move on to new sissy bar n fork n handle bar n shit..


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Well your bike came looking real good ill give u some mad props. :thumbsup: on it dowg.


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

That is one mean looking bike :thumbsup: 
Thanks for posting the progress photos and the other mural.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 12 2004, 08:52 PM
> *well here are more pics... in the muraling process.... i sprayed the silver my self... then mah boi MEER did the murals and i sprayed the kandy tangerine and clear coat....
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful bike man, that's what I call a master piece especially in four days. Maad props :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thanx for all the good comments... other people just hate cause i got a car and bike...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAAAAAMMMMMMMM....... That bike is cleaner than a muthafucka!!!......... im lovin them parts & the paint.....


good work......


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i forgot to mention that i am a *BIG* fan of ghost murals so you know i'm diggin' the bike and i always liked the car too way back from my
"juiced 83 caddy" days  :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 13 2004, 08:39 AM
> *:biggrin: Hey BIGTEX you going out to Tampa?? *


 WHEN IS IT?? I DON'T KNOW. THAT IS A BIT OF A DRIVE AND WE ALREADY HAVE TO MAKE A HELLUVA DRIVE TO VEGAS FOR THE GRANDADDY OF THEM ALL. BUT LIKE I SAY, NEVER SAY NEVER.....

HEY TRICK OR TREAT, WITH MORE OF A DISPLAY AND MAYBE TYING UP SOME LOOSE ENDS I DON'T SEE WHY YOU WOULDN'T TAKE TOP BIKE AT THE NEXT SHOW. GO FOR IT AND GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jan 14 2004, 08:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jan 14 2004, 08:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jan 13 2004, 08:39 AM
> *:biggrin: Hey BIGTEX you going out to Tampa?? *


WHEN IS IT?? I DON'T KNOW. THAT IS A BIT OF A DRIVE AND WE ALREADY HAVE TO MAKE A HELLUVA DRIVE TO VEGAS FOR THE GRANDADDY OF THEM ALL. BUT LIKE I SAY, NEVER SAY NEVER.....

HEY TRICK OR TREAT, WITH MORE OF A DISPLAY AND MAYBE TYING UP SOME LOOSE ENDS I DON'T SEE WHY YOU WOULDN'T TAKE TOP BIKE AT THE NEXT SHOW. GO FOR IT AND GOOD LUCK![/b][/quote]
Yeah I hear ya! Im sure trying to be out there. So we will see what happens!


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 13 2004, 09:47 PM
> *thanx for all the good comments... other people just hate cause i got a car and bike...*


 You wouldn't happen to have a tRiCk oR tReAt model, would you?


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

DAM !!! thats sweet man!! post up some more!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How did you mold that rear fender?


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

dont recycle parts man, make new ones


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

well im sure if my pump woulda been on with the hardline and shit and my display woulda been done im sure i woulda taken home the big one (sweepstakes)... oh and if my rims were done... but wutever theres always tampa i guess... ima see cause i also got to work on my car so its hard to fit in time to get both done... but theres a show on saturday that im taking the bike to so ima have the hydro's done by then and maybe the rims...

and to trikeboy... 1st of all... i am gunna make new parts... second... i dont see you with custom parts anyways...so i dont know if you were trying to "diss" me or not but i took that comment offensive... dont talk to me about parts... i havent really had time to do them... i got my new fork already but it aint done yet...


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

Yea, like he said. How did you mold the fenders?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY TRICK OR TREAT, YOU SHOULD FINISH UP THE BIKE AND TAKE IT OUT TO VEGAS. I AM PRETTY SURE YOU COULD DO GOOD. GOOD LUCK IN TAMPA IF YOU DECIDE TO GO.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

where is the show i might wanna go out to it? is it going to have actual bike classes?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

cool
is that juiced or is the pump just a stand


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the show is at a high school "Barbara Goleman senior high Car Show"... they have em all the time... well... to the cat... yea the hydro's work but at that show i didnt have the hardline with me so they werent connected.... but i will be connecting it i have evrything just havent came around to doing it...


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 15 2004, 11:12 PM
> *well im sure if my pump woulda been on with the hardline and shit and my display woulda been done im sure i woulda taken home the big one (sweepstakes)... oh and if my rims were done... but wutever theres always tampa i guess... ima see cause i also got to work on my car so its hard to fit in time to get both done... but theres a show on saturday that im taking the bike to so ima have the hydro's done by then and maybe the rims...
> 
> and to trikeboy... 1st of all... i am gunna make new parts... second... i dont see you with custom parts anyways...so i dont know if you were trying to "diss" me or not but i took that comment offensive... dont talk to me about parts... i havent really had time to do them... i got my new fork already but it aint done yet...*


 im not criticizing, im just sayin u make some bad ass parts, made some tight news ones...frame is off the hook


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

looks nice


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 16 2004, 01:12 AM
> *well im sure if my pump woulda been on with the hardline and shit and my display woulda been done im sure i woulda taken home the big one (sweepstakes)... oh and if my rims were done... but wutever theres always tampa i guess... ima see cause i also got to work on my car so its hard to fit in time to get both done... but theres a show on saturday that im taking the bike to so ima have the hydro's done by then and maybe the rims...
> 
> and to trikeboy... 1st of all... i am gunna make new parts... second... i dont see you with custom parts anyways...so i dont know if you were trying to "diss" me or not but i took that comment offensive... dont talk to me about parts... i havent really had time to do them... i got my new fork already but it aint done yet...*


 See ya at the Tampa show in April hopefully.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** Peeping at that bike makes me wanna start on mine asap!!!! Looks great for being indoors too......Bet its off the rocks outside in the sun!!!!!!!


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

r those murals really that difficult to paint, i wanna start trying..all i got is this ugly mini paint gun...it doesnt shoot detail...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Jan 18 2004, 07:48 AM
> *r those murals really that difficult to paint, i wanna start trying..all i got is this ugly mini paint gun...it doesnt shoot detail...*


 hell yea its dificult... im learning my self but my airbrush broke... my whole bike was done freehand... that shit aint easy.. there was no pics or nothing either this ***** did it off the top of his head...


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Jan 18 2004, 10:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tRiCk oR tReAt 2 @ Jan 18 2004, 10:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--trikeboy666_@Jan 18 2004, 07:48 AM
> *r those murals really that difficult to paint, i wanna start trying..all i got is this ugly mini paint gun...it doesnt shoot detail...*


hell yea its dificult... im learning my self but my airbrush broke... my whole bike was done freehand... that shit aint easy.. there was no pics or nothing either this ***** did it off the top of his head...[/b][/quote]
damn u got ne more pics of him doing it, its tight as fuck


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

nah no more progress pics.... i got pics of my tilt front of my regal... and yes mad... i learned how to do it without cutting the chassis... (if i remember correct it was u that said u didnt have to... and i think it was back in the "juiced caddy" days...)

im not gunna post them pics yet tho... i dont want no one stealing my hinge design...lol till the car hits the streets


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

i think i pm'd you about some custom parts .... Do yu chrome emor do I have to have it done -- either way its all gravy.. LMK asap ..... I told you that checking out your bike was gonna be bad for me -- Look what happened to my bike in "1" day................. I have a new thread up ... 

** I was thinking about some "Indian" type of stuff for it ..... Arrowheads/spearheads, Lance, ball club or ???? I still have to "Execute" that custom touch ...LMK


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

well being that i paint... we can maybe do deals for paint it self...u send me paint kits... and ill send u parts... all though i get the kandies very... very... very... cheap... we can see wut we can work out... and i can send u the parts either bare metal.. or plated... just plated is ALOT more expensive (chroming is alot in miami)


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i was just wondering how you get the lower bar on the frame square shaped like that 



Last edited by the_cat at Feb 7 2004, 11:15 PM


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thats sheet metal work...


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

That bike is very clean, one of the nicest ive seen


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

who did the bat pop outs and what kind of material did you use ,,, and fo real i like how the smooth ness looks ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

one of my car club members did it... he used some blue putty and we got the batts head from some halloween decoration.... theres alot of work put into my frame if u notice how perfectly molded it is its smoothe no fuck ups and it all flows together perfect... but from wut i hear... i think ima have to do a crazier frame for 05 miami lowrider... wont take me more then a week's worth of work including paint... i gotta see how things go with my car tho... i do gaurantee this tho if i make a new frame it will be one of the illest frames... i didnt like a comment someone said on lay it low directed to me so ima have to show someone wuzza...testin me n shit...u noe how it is...


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

who's your challanger is it "natrual born killa" or naw ,, so far i've bin hearing natrual born killa coming out hella strong :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

where did u ge tha handelbars and how much were they???


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

His parts are custom made by them.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Feb 24 2004, 10:23 PM
> *who's your challanger is it "natrual born killa" or naw ,, so far i've bin hearing natrual born killa coming out hella strong :biggrin: *


 lol i dont got time for the bike thing much but my bike will be at tampa and at miami lowrider... and trust me it'll come out strong... u seen wut i did in 4 days... i got almost a year now to redo my shit... and anyways he was asking me about making him parts...lol i been too busy working on my car i havent had time to even touch my bike... go look at the post of my car in the post your rides forum...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT... damn this topic had some good pics of my bike... but they dont work no more... :angry: :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i saw your bike in LRB, very nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2005, 11:26 AM~3856687
> *TTT... damn this topic had some good pics of my bike... but they dont work no more...  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Yo, Whats Good???......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

SLUT!!!!SLUT!!!!SLUT!!!!SLUT!!!! would u do her??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lolololololololol.... whats really good with you man


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Damn, I still remember this topic. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

stupid red x all i see are x's


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah this is a fairly old topic.. the pictures disapearedi dont got them unless some one had saved them back then i doubt theres any gettin them back now....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

call me to see when i can finish my truck i need it done...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah i know... soon soon... we should be moving into the new shop oct 1st i think.... once we get evrything setup... we can do it...


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

i mad as hell cuz i cant see the pics


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

some one repost quick i cant see anything  :thumbsdown:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

AHH I WANNA SEE IT BUT ALL I CAN SEE IS RED X's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Sep 22 2005, 02:29 AM~3863168
> *AHH I WANNA SEE IT BUT ALL I CAN SEE IS RED X's
> *


this topic is almost two years old, the pics are dead man...


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

damn


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

does any one have pics they could post i wanna see it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

same here i wana see


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

here it is....sorry the pic is blurry but its the only one i found


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the frame is bad ass .
but the parts diapoint me cus he has his own shop or something like that 

thanks for the pic


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

onlt the handlebars i dont like 
the rest on the bike is bad ass


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

THE HANDLE BARS ARE ALL WIDE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

the handelbars arent that wide they just look wide cause of the angle of the pic...... and he built that bike before he got his shop


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

OH


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^yea oh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ima build another bike soon ill post pics when i start it.... and javy how much u wanna sell your frame for?... pierre was asking me last night cuz he wants to build suttin... or if u could get a 16 inch frame let me know...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my bike's feature... shitty ass pics... my cell fone aint all that great at night....lol


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 24 2005, 11:16 PM~3879666
> *my bike's feature... shitty ass pics... my cell fone aint all that great at night....lol
> *


 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT....for buddy asking me to post up my bike


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm last time you TTT these topic was 2 years ago on the same day 

most of the pics don't work anymore


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah i know... back when layitlow had the little box to upload your own image without a hosting site


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2007, 02:35 PM~8874329
> *yeah i know... back when layitlow had the little box to upload your own image without a hosting site
> *


repost them pics


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 26 2007, 05:16 PM~8876102
> *repost them pics
> *



i dont have them no more.... they were on my old computer....


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2007, 05:22 PM~8876398
> *i dont have them no more.... they were on my old computer....
> *



damn where the heck have you been at?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 26 2007, 06:25 PM~8876423
> *damn where the heck have you been at?
> *


i chucked the deuce to the lowrider game for a while but it's all good....lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

so a new bike for lowrider miami? :scrutinize:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmmm....... :loco: i needa ask you something sir.....lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell you need to build a bike we can do all the custom parts :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 28 2007, 01:41 PM~8889842
> *hell you need to build a bike we can do all the custom parts  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 27 2007, 08:17 PM~8884305
> *hmmmm....... :loco:  i needa ask you something sir.....lol
> *


what? :dunno:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 29 2007, 09:26 AM~8894303
> *what?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

ALL I SEE IS RED X'S


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Oct 1 2007, 07:22 PM~8910490
> *ALL I SEE IS RED X'S
> *




i dont even see red x's all i see is "user posted image" ..... im trying to see if my homie might have those pics but what are the chances. its been years...... if anyone has the magazine and can scan it i'd appreciate it....


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

throw back :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

only pictures i've found...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2007, 07:50 PM~8910673
> *only pictures i've found...
> 
> 
> ...


damn a pic from the past :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i can get a pic of it from now..... its up on my wall... right next to the only trophie it won at the only show it went to... paints a little washed up though with some chips in it because i had it stored in the shed with some stock parts.... matter fact i think i might have a pic of it with the stock parts somewhere


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

and here's my homies trike "jokers wild 2" that also only went to one show and got 1st place sweepstakes and 1st place radical trike and best graphics....
also got featured in LRM and LRB.....

this was with all his stock parts on it a week after the show we brought it out to the uce picnic and he was hopping it so he took off all the custom parts and put his old fork from "jokers wild 1". when we used to make out faced parts with a jigsaw!...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2007, 08:10 PM~8910847
> * when we used to make out faced parts with a jigsaw!...
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS .........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 1 2007, 09:04 PM~8911391
> *THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS .........
> *


yeah.... ima ask my homie if he still has that frame... i remember he had mentioned to me he was trying to sell it for like 100 bucks and no one bought it... it was repainted though.... you cant tell in that picture but it was completely covered in ghost patterns... (hence the best graphics award) and it was completely molded trike with 3 fully operable car pumps... and spinning love seat...lol and yes we realize it was overkill to use 3 pumps but we just did it cause we could at the time.... and it stayed with regular 72 spoke wheels because the year prior to that, the same bike went to the show but with different body mods and parts and one pump and lost to a bike that was all stock parts but the judges told him it was cause he had 72 spoke wheels and the other trike had 144s.... so he wanted to show he can still win with 72 spoke wheels....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

man i liked that rotating love seat and sicssor lift :thumbsup:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2007, 10:02 PM~8910776
> *lol i can get a pic of it from now..... its up on my wall... right next to the only trophie it won at the only show it went to... paints a little washed up though with some chips in it because i had it stored in the shed with some stock parts.... matter fact i think i might have a pic of it with the stock parts somewhere
> *


any close up pics of the murals?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

found another pic....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0 nice forks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Nov 8 2007, 05:23 PM~9181985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Looks like Toyshopcustoms :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 09:35 PM~9187099
> *x2  Looks like Toyshopcustoms :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

instead of making a new topic, i will be posting build up pics on here....

i started working on making a turntable for it... but i ran out of cutting disc on my drop saw... so i will have to continue tomorrow.....


----------

